# Audio Equipment off E-Bay?



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

How many of you have done this?

I get a lot off ebay but I'm a lilttle hesitate about getting audio from there...

Have any of you ever done it and had bad experiences?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd be a little leary of Ebay equipment. You never know what the previous owner did to the gear and you never know what UPS is going to do to it during the shipping. I've never bought used audio gear for this reason.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I've purchased audio equipment from eBay and have had no problems... just bid on auctions from sellers who have good ratings... that's what I do. I only bid on audio equipment that is new and not used.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, I bought my amp kit off from ebay. Before you buy, check to see if the seller has a lot of negative feedback. If they do, dont buy from them.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah i think im going to buy an amp off ebay.. its says iots brand new not refurbished....

The seller has 117 positives and only 1 negative...

Its just giving 300 to a person and trusting them to send me a working item is risky..


----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

I've bought 2 New Basslinks for me and one used JVC head unit with CD changer controls for my Dad (97 Hardbody) and have had no problems with any of them. Ask a lot of questions, especially if used.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I have ordered my amp off of ebay, and no problems. Try getting stuff from "scala1" he is an audio store in Florida and he does good business, and has a lot of stuff.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

a lot of stores sell overstock and clearance off of eBay, like procarparts.com and a couple of bigger names do, I've bought and sold audio equiptment, but yea check the ratings


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Audio Equipment on Ebay*

Just remember that most of the solid brand name manufacturers do not allow their products to be sold on line. Many go as far as to void all warrantees on on-line purchased equipment. You have to ask yourself if having to pay for repairs on something yourself is worth the money saved now. It may cost you lots more in the long run.


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I've purchased a component set, an amp, and a head unit (over $700 worth of merchandise) off eBay and never had a complaint. 

Just try and purchase new from an eBay retailer. I tend to stay away from private party


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I've never had any problems with purchasing off ebay. As far as electronics go, I don't really buy used (although my phones are used from e-bay and work great). Everything else is new, so I don't have issues there. If there is an issue, its a warranty issue. But, thank god, that hasn't happened.

Seth


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I've bought most of my things off ebay, but I definitely have to say try to stay away from used or refurbished, and try to go with the "stores" they usually have several hundred to several thousand on their feedbacks. Just be careful, and have fun, thats the best advice, and like when buying from a store as well, shop around, and study study study. I've been screwed more by the local audio shop than I ever thought about being screwed on Ebay


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I've bought many things off ebay and never had a real prob other than slow shipping on one. My friend buys a LOT of her stuff from ebay and loves it. She even bought her 94 Mustang GT off of there and absolutly loves her car. just be cautious and it should be good.


----------

